# Could this be the camera of the future?



## mjcmt (Oct 31, 2020)

Zeiss ZX-1 looks impressive in this video.
Shoot, Edit, and Share with the Full-Frame ZEISS ZX1

In Leica's price range though.
ZEISS ZX1 Digital Camera


----------



## Space Face (Nov 1, 2020)

These look mental, mental price too.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 1, 2020)

Looks like a Sigma made camera. That thing was on B & H for over a year... says coming soon.... well, it made it. Interesting features.


----------



## mjcmt (Nov 1, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> Looks like a Sigma made camera. That thing has been on B & H for over a year... says coming soon....


Zeiss say it's made entirely in house, just uses Signa's flash protocol (Nikon/Canon probably wouldn't license it). B&H says 'In Stock' not coming soon.


----------



## mjcmt (Nov 1, 2020)

Space Face said:


> These look mental, mental price too.


Price may be obscene but I wouldn't say camera is 'mental'. Looks very interesting to me.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 1, 2020)

mjcmt said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a Sigma made camera. That thing has been on B & H for over a year... says coming soon....
> ...



I just edited my post, I seen that. Definately sigma designed housing or at least inspired if not made by Sigma. I am interested in the reviews though.


----------



## Space Face (Nov 1, 2020)

mjcmt said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > These look mental, mental price too.
> ...



That’s what I meant by mental.  It's not a negative, it can mean brilliant,  awesome,  fantastic etc etc.   That's how I intended it.


----------



## cgw (Nov 1, 2020)

For that kind of scratch, I'd expect the logo to be a bit more conspicuous--probably the key thing for anyone that bling-dependent.


----------



## Designer (Nov 1, 2020)

O.K., so you can edit in camera.  Just like my smart phone.  And send them out via blue tooth.  Just like my smart phone.  

But it does have more memory than my smart phone.

When I looked at the sample images, they look rather unsharp.  Hardly the way to sell a $6K camera.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 1, 2020)

You are welcome to it.  Of the comments on the B&H page, I like this one:


> As a piece of art, a decoration, jewelry, or a nice toy for someone who doesn't need to be concerned about cost, this is probably a good solution.
> 
> As a hobbyist photographic tool, there are better solutions available at much lower cost and greater capability.
> 
> As a professional photographic tool, it probably works well as a high end paperweight.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 1, 2020)

snowbear said:


> You are welcome to it.  Of the comments on the B&H page, I like this one:
> 
> 
> > As a piece of art, a decoration, jewelry, or a nice toy for someone who doesn't need to be concerned about cost, this is probably a good solution.
> ...



Now I know it's a Sigma...


----------



## greybeard (Nov 4, 2020)

Interesting features.  Will definitely have a limited user group.


----------



## petrochemist (Nov 4, 2020)

I can't believe the user interface will be adequate for reasonable editing in camera, while a phone or tablet has a more suitable configuration for editing.
IMO very few people would find this a useful feature.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 5, 2021)

I think the market for such a camera will be extremely  narrow.  I personally would have no interest.


----------



## Felixkoch2312 (Mar 2, 2021)

If camera still keeps coming on what will happen to mobile's camera's?


----------



## flyingPhoto (Jun 5, 2021)

mental is a rather polite description. 

and the images LOOK like a point and shoot, and i dont mean the good kind of point and shoot. 

i mean the 28 mm "almost a fish eye" fixed lens with a shutter fixed at 1/125


----------



## Space Face (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## The Barbarian (Jun 9, 2021)

Not a useful device for me.  What I have does better than this.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 30, 2021)

flyingPhoto said:


> i mean the 28 mm "almost a fish eye" fixed lens with a shutter fixed at 1/125



it's a 35mm lens on a FF sensor.  What are you talking about?

The shutter is spec'd at: 1/2000 to 30 Seconds. Again, what are you talking about????

---

the editing and sharing feature *is the future*, however, that price tag is nothing but absurd.


----------



## photoflyer (Jun 30, 2021)

petrochemist said:


> I can't believe the user interface will be adequate for reasonable editing in camera, while a phone or tablet has a more suitable configuration for editing.
> IMO very few people would find this a useful feature.



Agreed.  I can edit in-camera on my Canon's but rarely do.  If I thought I wanted to do that I simply set it to send to my phone in real-time and then edit on it...which I rarely do.    But there is a generation that, if they can't do in on a screen the size of a phone, they won't do it.  They just can afford Zeiss gear.


----------



## flyingPhoto (Jul 1, 2021)

Braineack said:


> it's a 35mm lens on a FF sensor.  What are you talking about?
> 
> The shutter is spec'd at: 1/2000 to 30 Seconds. Again, what are you talking about????
> 
> ...


thats what the images provided LOOK LIKE.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 1, 2021)

flyingPhoto said:


> thats what the images provided LOOK LIKE.



1. The images are not fisheyed whatsoever.
2. You have an unimpressive skill of being able to *inaccurately *determine the shutter speed based on a handful still shots.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 1, 2021)

It's nice but for the price but it seems to be geared toward techy geeks that'll pay a lot for convenience and bragging rights. I think I'll stick to editing and sharing on my computer.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 8, 2021)

Photos of squirrels never looked better.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 8, 2021)

flyingPhoto said:


> mental is a rather polite description.
> 
> and the images LOOK like a point and shoot, and i dont mean the good kind of point and shoot.
> 
> i mean the 28 mm "almost a fish eye" fixed lens with a shutter fixed at 1/125



while I wouldn’t want a fixed 28, its by far my least favorite focal length, but it’s far from fisheye unless it’s a really crumby 28 with a butt-load of distortion.

More of a wide to wide-normal, depending on if you consider 35 normal over 50. … and a lot of people do, especially for street photographers which Zeiss has a very long history and legacy.

But this aspect - high end, noninterchangeable fixed focal length with simple controls - isnt anything too unusual, either. There’s been several similar offering from Leica, Sony, Fuji and Contax.

Are you suggesting the Fuji GF670 or GA645 is a ‘point and shoot’ also?


----------

